# North Korea ready to test-fire ICBM ‘Any time, any place'



## beijingwalker

*North Korea ready to test-fire ICBM ‘Any time, any place'*
*



*


----------



## GumNaam

oh bboy, the pacific is about to become very interesting...and dangerous!


----------



## 艹艹艹

January 28, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyliner

That's the way to go Korea. There is nothing US could do about it.
Tell uncle Sam he is not the boss here.
In your face Sam.
Pakistan should also consider making a ICBM quick. But should keep it behind curtains, no need to test it for some time.


----------



## Tokhme khar

Excellent news for Iran too. Hopefully Iran and the DPRK can share ICBM technology.


----------



## War Thunder

Skyliner said:


> That's the way to go Korea. There is nothing US could do about it.
> Tell uncle Sam he is not the boss here.
> In your face Sam.
> Pakistan should also consider making a ICBM quick. But should keep it behind curtains, no need to test it for some time.



and who told you they havn't already?


----------

